# TC's Worcestershire Peanuts- TNT



## crewsk (Apr 29, 2005)

2C. shelled roasted peanuts
1/4C(1/2 stick) melted butter
1/4C. worcestershire sauce
1tsp. hot sauce(or to taste)

Mix all ingredients well & spread in even layer on sheet pan. Bake at 275F for 30 minutes, stirring about every 5 minutes. Remove from oven & let cool. 

To give much credit where it's due, TC came up with this on his own today. They are great!!


----------



## jkath (Apr 29, 2005)

*Tell TC I am very impressed!*
** 
*This may be something to pass on to my Ty.*


----------



## crewsk (Apr 29, 2005)

He said thanks & took off to beat on an empty coffee can with his sister!


----------



## GB (Apr 29, 2005)

Brilliant idea! I can't wait to try these


----------



## luvs (Apr 29, 2005)

good job, TC! these sound delicious.


----------



## middie (Apr 29, 2005)

wow tc... very creative little guy aren't you? keep being that way and share your recipes with us


----------

